# No power in low end, International 2544



## DSLAlexandria (Nov 11, 2015)

I need some help here. I bought an old International 2544 hydrostatic tractor with a loader. It runs good but even in low it won't climb a small grade, the engine stalls. Fluid level is fine the engine just doesn't seem to have any low end torque. Any suggestions?

I just had the rear axle seals replaced and put in 8 gallons of fluid to bring it to full. It runs fine at high rpms but as soon as it starts to bog down it dies. It is gas.


----------



## n194060 (Sep 5, 2015)

Had a similar problem with my international. Mine was a partial fuel blockage which allowed it to run but little power when needed. How is compression? Does it smoke? Check for plugged rad or air filter. If those are all good I'd start checking fuel flow by opening the fuel line at the shutoff at the base of the fuel tank. Probably something small. Those were nice old tractors.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Gas or diesel?


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

I don't know about internationals but I would suggest changing the hydro fluid and FILTER


----------



## dpklenke5 (8 mo ago)

What was the outcome of no power?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Incase u haven’t noticed, the thread is 7 years old..
Welcome to the forum anyway..


----------

